
Firefox Lockwise – Take your passwords everywhere - Sujan
https://lockwise.firefox.com/
======
Naac
I'm surprised there isn't more information on the landing page.

This looks like a mobile password manager, but I honestly can't tell due to
the lack of information.

~~~
amolkhatri21
Yup. I googled and found this page which gives some more insights.
[https://www.ghacks.net/2019/05/29/mozilla-releases-
firefox-l...](https://www.ghacks.net/2019/05/29/mozilla-releases-firefox-
lockwise-formerly-lockbox-add-on/)

------
_o-O-o_
It used to be called Lockbox, but they rebranded it as Lockwise[0] which
(recently) now works in the Firefox Desktop version. Previously it only
advertised for two app stores (Google Play and iTunes), but now offers the
desktop version.

[0] [https://www.ghacks.net/2019/05/29/mozilla-releases-
firefox-l...](https://www.ghacks.net/2019/05/29/mozilla-releases-firefox-
lockwise-formerly-lockbox-add-on/)

------
mrguyorama
I'm sad that there isn't a system I can control without handing administration
over to a third party. I haven't been able to convert my personal life over to
full random password in a manager with full 2FA because I agonize over the
fact that if my phone gets wet (Or has any sort of problem at all) I am locked
out of my life with no real recourse, and if I screw something up in the third
party password manager I lose my online life I've built up over 15 years

------
justusthane
It looks like for some reason they've just renamed Firefox Lockbox, which was
released almost a year ago. Previous discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17498631](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17498631)

~~~
lucideer
From the FAQ:

> _What is Firefox Lockwise?_

> _Firefox Lockwise is an experimental product from Mozilla_

Sounds like the rename is an indicator of approaching release stability,
leaving "Lockbox" as essentially the internal codename.

